# MP3 players for the gym



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Recently got back into my training, and have gone from one extreme to another. From no exercise for nearly 18 months I have been to the gym 8 days out of the last 14!

I've found that I am really enjoying cardio now as my endurance is getting better, but am bored of watching TV on mute. So I'm looking for recommendations on MP3 Players. 

Not really a fan of Ipod's and dont want to spend a fortune, just need someting small and light that will hold enough tunes to last 2 hours. 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

i have the slighty older square ipod shuffle, slips onto my colar, has 500 of my workout songs and i just let it play, don't have a weighty thing swining around in my pocket then. You can get them on ebay now for the good side of £20


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the same one and it is great, don't know how I managed before.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

+1 on this. They are small and light enough to clip on to your t-shirt and hold enough songs,


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I take my mobile (Sony) with me (loads of music on the Walkman), and use a dongle so I don't have to stay attached to it all the time....plus, if someone's gonna ring me, it'll come through on the dongle :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I think it's the old style ipod shuffle for you!! As i said earlier becasue there is a now a newer one out the prices of the old ones has dropped hugly, and you can clip and forget.

I bought some sony headphones with a short cable, so i clip the shuffle to my colar or rim of tshirt and i dont have loads of cable flapping around or running under my tshirt.

(With the new shuffle although it is smaller the controls are on the headphones you you cant use any other!)


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks, will look into buying one of these. Do I have to use itunes to load this or can I just drag and drop music files over?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

noop said:


> Thanks, will look into buying one of these. Do I have to use itunes to load this or can I just drag and drop music files over?


Itunes only I think. Itunes really is easy to use though


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

rich-hill said:


> I bought some sony headphones with a short cable, so i clip the shuffle to my colar or rim of tshirt and i dont have loads of cable flapping around or running under my tshirt.


Are you me!!!!!!!! Or am I you!!!! That's exactly the same set up I have.


----------



## icenutter (Jan 2, 2007)

Another vote for ipod shuffle. Small, light and easy to use, and with some decent headphones the sound is good.


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Get some ''HeadFunk'' earphones. They are really good quality and made in England. They will outlast any iPod earphones


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

A18XVM said:


> Get some ''HeadFunk'' earphones. They are really good quality and made in England. They will outlast any iPod earphones


Was planning on getting these sport sennheiser ones, cant really justify spending loads as they will only be used in the gym.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

I've just reserved one of these for using at the gym:

Linky

Bargain and an excuse to go check out their detailing stuff!


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

That is a bargain, unfortnately...



> We are very sorry, but no UK store currently has all of the items you require in stock


If they got anymore would you pick one up for me??? I'll pay postage and send you some costco microfibres :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Though they have just phoned to say they have none in stock even though it let me reserve on-line! Bummer!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I've got a Sansa Clip : Cheaper, bigger memory, radio, and you can see what track is playing etc. They did a test a while back on the Gadget show, and it came out tops over the iPod etc.

http://www.sandisk.com/products/sansa-music-and-video-players/sandisk-sansa-clip-mp3-players.aspx


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

IMO - Sony Walkmans blow the likes of iPod away in terms of sound quality. Get a decent set of earphones and enjoy. I have an iPod and a Walkman...and the iPod hasn't been used in a year...

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

After not getting the Sony one from Halfords!! I got one of these:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159444

Just turned up today and very impressed, it's tiny and perfect for the gym. Headphones aren't up to much but got some Sennheiser ones coming so all good.

Even has an FM transmitter built in so you can play tunes through your car radio on the way to the gym!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Geetarman said:


> I've just reserved one of these for using at the gym:
> 
> Linky
> 
> Bargain and an excuse to go check out their detailing stuff!


Showing that they have them in Hamilton.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Yea did that with me then they called me to say they had none! New one is decent, well happy with it.


----------

